
Has Amazon learned not to love APIs after all? - weel
https://affiliate-program.amazon.com/gp/advertising/api/detail/main.html
======
devmonk
I think they learned that giving away reviews was giving away free content,
and wasn't helping drive more people to the Amazon site. Can't say that I
blame them for pulling the plug on that.

~~~
cicloid
Giving away facts, good for business (IMDB, Prices, etc) Giving away
subjective content, not good for business (Reviews)

~~~
nopassrecover
Care to substantiate that? For instance, IMDB's facts _are_ it's business,
which is why some of those facts are reserved for paying members. Likewise,
the fact Amazon has free public reviews is a big reason that people visit
Amazon, just as the subjective blog posts of 37 Signals contribute
significantly to their success.

~~~
cicloid
True, but IMDB was acquired mostly to provide data to Amazon.com. For 15K, you
can get access 'legally' to IMDB data.

As for IMDB Pro, serves mostly the film/tv industry itself not consumers,
where the money is.

------
devicenull
I don't think I've ever seen this API used in a legitimate way. I frequently
see "product review" sites that are nothing more then ads and amazon reviews.
Seems like by removing it, they will effectively clean up a large amount of
review spam, which is fine with me.

